# Top 5 Spiele der letzten 10 Jahre



## Gamer090 (24. September 2016)

Hi zusammen

Ich habe mir mal überlegt, was sind meine Top 5 Spiele der letzten 10 Jahre und habe auch welche gefunden und mal eine Rangliste gemacht:
*
1.The Witcher: Wild Hunt*

Kein Spiel hat mich so gefesselt und beeindruckt wie dieses, die Geschichten des Spiels sind manchmal etwas langweilig aber besonders die mit dem Baron ist einfach sehr gut erzählt. Ein Richtig oder Falsch gibt es nicht sondern nur Konsequenzen, egal was man macht. Die Spielwelt ist Riesig und ich bin mir nicht mal sicher ob ich schon alles entdeckt habe, alle ? noch nicht und manche etwas langweilige Nebenquests auch nicht.

*2.The Life ist Strange*

Wer es gespielt hat der weiss warum, das Spiel will nicht mit Grafik punkten, sondern mit einer sehr guten Geschichte die die Konsequenzen des eigen Handelns sehr gut darstellt. Die Möglichkeit zurück in der Zeit zu reisen gibt viele neue Möglichkeiten das Spielerlebniss zu gestalten. Das Spiel wurde so gut entwickelt, das dieses Spiel die eigenen Emotionen und Gedanken beeinflusst, man macht sich Gedanken über sein eigenes Leben und wie es wäre, manche Sachen ändern zu können.

*3. Euro Truck Simulator 2*

Zuerst war ich mir nicht sicher ob mir LKW fahren Spass macht, aber nach dem Testen der Demo schon und die Menge an Kostenlosem Inhalt ist beeindruckend. Die Karte ist auf keinen Fall 1:1 nachgebaut worden, sonst würde man bei Fahrten von 20-30 Stunden in Echt auch wirklich so lange brauchen. Das wäre für den Spieler aber irgendwann ermüdend und wenn ganz fast ganze Europa befahrbar ist, hätte das auch keinen Platz auf der Festplatte.  Es macht einfach Spass sein eigenes Unternehmen zu führen und Mitarbeiter einzustellen, herumfahren selbstverständlich auch. Das Spiel hat schon ein paar Jahre und genau deswegen läuft das sogar unter Windows 10 stabil.

*4. The Witcher*

Der erste Teil der Trilogie ist für mich auch sehr gut gemacht aber noch lange nicht so gefüllt an Inhalt(Tausendfach die selben NPCs) und auch nicht eine so grosse Spielwelt wie der dritte Teil, was aber an technischen oder finanziellen Möglichkeiten liegen kann die nicht vorhanden waren. Trotzdem bleibt es ein sehr gutes Spiel und die Story war auch sehr gut, der zweite Teil war mir zu viel Politik. Geralt erstmal die Zeichen beibringen und komplett von vorne einen Helden ausrüsten macht einfach Spass.
*
5.Cities Skyline*

Da ich gerne Städte baue macht dieses Spiel einfach Spass und die Community im Work Shop auf Steam trägt mit über 90000!!! Objekten und Mods dazu bei.Zum Glück auch, weil das Spiel hat wenige Gebäude und die sehen oft alle sehr ähnlich aus. Mit der Zeit wächst die Schwierigkeit und man muss den ÖV sehr gut planen, nur so gibts mehr Geld und die Strassen verstopfen nicht mehr so stark. Es gibt mehrere Dinge die erfüllt werden müssen damit die Stadt funktioniert und die Bürger zufrieden sind, meine grösste Stadt hatte mal 100´000 Einwohner, aber das Spiel ist dabei nicht realistisch. Es kann sein das ein Hochhaus nur 30 Bewohner hat, was aber an der Auslastung der Hardware liegt, wenn die Stadt 1Mio Einwohner hätte, dann würde das Spiel auch soviel anzeigen und das kann auch die stärkste Grafikkarte in die Knie zwingen. 

Was sind eure Top 5 Spiele und warum?


----------



## Neronimo (24. September 2016)

*Sid Meiers Civilization V
*Ich habe es gesehen, und war von Anfang an verliebt 
Und man kann sagen, es hat mich wirklich geprägt, und auch Jahre nach dem Erscheinen spiele Ich immer wieder mit Begeisterung ein paar Stunden Civ V  (Danach kann ich aufgrund der Verstrahlung die karte abhaken)

*Roller Coaster Tycoon 3
*Ja, auf meinem Alten Win 2000 PC habe Ich auch Roller Coaster gespielt 
Bei mir ging es nur um schneller, steiler, höher, vielleicht um meine Höhenangst zu kompensieren
Natürlich habe ich den Reiter mit Sachen wie "Parkverschönerung" oder "Sanitärdienst" nie angefasst, sondern einfach im Sandkasten eine Bahn neben die andere gestellt

*Anno 1701 *
In meiner Grundschulzeit waren die Anno Spiele wirklich die besten die es gab, und 1701 war der Höhepunkt meine kindlichen Spielesammlung 
Zum Glück konnte meine Tante mit dem spiel nichts anfangen, sonst wäre meine DVD Sammlung heute um ein Kronjuwel ärmer 
Und natürlich war man der coolste, wenn man Spiele verleihen konnte (als es noch ging ), erst recht bei so einem guten Spiel

*Battlefield 3/4*
Ja, ich kann die beiden nicht trennen, sie gehören einfach zusammen, und werden es immer bleiben:
Die Gründe für das anschaffen eines neue Rechners ^^
Nebenbei sind es die einzigen Spiele, bei denen Ich es jemals geschafft habe die Story komplett durchzuspielen 
Beide nehmen immernoch einen großen Teil meiner Zeit ein, BF4 mit Conquest und den schönen Maps, BF3 mit den "ausgefalleneren" Modi


Meine 5


----------



## DKK007 (25. September 2016)

Viele gute Spiele würden ja schon genannt.

Bei mir wäre es u.a. ETS2, Cities Skylines, Anno 1701. 
Bei den restlichen beiden müsste ich noch mal überlegen.


----------



## turbosnake (25. September 2016)

@Gamer090 
1 und 2 sind überbewerteter Schrott. Ebenso wie das mit dem Konsequenzen, alles läuft auf eine Entscheidung am Ende raus.

Meine Top 5
Dreamfall Chapters 
Undertale
Witcher 2
To the Moon
 Dreamfall: The Longest Journey
Dust: An Elysian Tail

Möglicherweise auch Heavy Rain, Papers Please Dreamfall: The Longest Journey oder The Book of Unwritten Tales und einige andere,

Meine Flop 5
Life is Strange
Witcher 3
Bioshock Infinite
Uncharted 3
Broken Age


----------



## Gamer090 (25. September 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> @Gamer090
> 1 und 2 sind überbewerteter Schrott. Ebenso wie das mit dem Konsequenzen, alles läuft auf eine Entscheidung am Ende raus.


Bitte??


----------



## turbosnake (25. September 2016)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Bitte??


Es wurde alles dazu gesagt.
Und LiS zerstört sich mit seiner letzten Episode alles, daher Schrott.
Remember Me ist das Spiel, dessen Titel der Wahrheit entspricht und ungefähr doppelt so gut wie LiS.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. September 2016)

Auch wenn ich dafür erschlagen werde, aber X-Rebirth in der aktuellen nahezu bugfreien Version 4.0 machte mir unglaublichen Spaß, weil es alles hat, was ich im Weltraum suche. Aber jetzt ist langsam Zeit für Star Citizen


----------



## Gast20170724 (25. September 2016)

Warum nur die letzten zehn und nicht dreizehn/vierzehn Jahre? Denn dann könnte ich wenigstens Command & Conquer Generals und Freelancer hier nennen (Oder KotoR).

Dann werde ich mal trotzdem eine Liste aufstellen (Reihenfolge ist nicht nach Qualität geordnet):
1. Command & Conquer 3: Tiberium Wars/Kanes Rache
(Generals darf ich leider nicht aufzählen, aber auch mit CnC 3 hatte ich hunderte Stunden Spaß)
Als jemand der mit Strategiespielen wie CnC, Age of Empires und Stronghold aufgewachsen ist, war das Spiel für mich ein Muss. Leider konnte ich das Spiel damals auf meinem PC mit Core 2 Dou E4400(?) zu Anfang nicht spielen, da die Grafikkarte zu schwach war. Zum Glück hat mein Vater, der auch gerne gespielt hat, damals aufgerüstet und ich habe seine alte HD3850 bekommen.

2. Sins of a Solar Empire: Trinity/Rebellion
Nettes Weltraum-Echtzeit-Strategiespiel. Leider gibt es keine Bodenschlachten wie in Star Wars Empire at War (warum habe ich das Spiel nicht in meiner Liste?) Ist in der Vanilla-Version eigentlich langweilig und hat mich nicht wirklich gefesselt, aber seit ich mit Mods wie Star Trek Armada III ("We are the Borg")spiele, fesselt es mich viele Stunden. 

3. Star Trek Online
Klingt komisch, ist aber so. Eigentlich ein verbuggtes und grindlastiges MMO. Es hat es trotzdem geschafft, mich fast 600 Stunden zu fesseln. Dazu bin ich auch noch Star Trek Fan. Leider ist es mir jetzt doch zu langweilig geworden und ich spiele es nicht mehr.

4. Battlefield 3
Muss ich dazu noch was sagen? Es hat mich mehr Stunden als Teil 4 gekostet. Bin aber in beide Teile erst spät eingestiegen, als sie für nen 10ner zu haben waren.Im Nachgang noch günstig Premium dazugekauft und schon habe ich es viele Stunden gespielt.

5. Napoleon Total War
Wie oft habe ich hier schon mit Preußen ganz Europa eingenommen. Die anderen Total War Teile konnten mich trotz z.T. mehr Umfang nicht so lange fesseln.

Ich muss jetzt leider noch einen sechsten Platz hier nennen, auch wenn mich einige für das Nennen des Titels wohl hassen werden: 
Call of Duty Modern Warfare 3
Ich hatte zu dem Zeitpunkt leider nur die oben schon einmal genannte Möhre (Core 2 Duo, HD3850, 2 GB Ram), BF3 wäre wohl nur mühsam gelaufen, und ich wollte einen, zum damaligen Zeitpunkt aktuellen, MP-Titel spielen. Zusätzlich haben meine Freunde das Spiel zu dem Zeitpunkt auch gespielt. Auch wenn das Spiel schlecht ist, habe ich über 300 Stunden in das Spiel gesteckt. 
Erst 2013 habe Geld in einen neuen Rechner gesteckt und konnte Spiele mit aktueller Technik sehr gut Spielen.

Schande über mich: Ich kann mit Rollenspielen nichts anfangen, darum habe ich The Witcher nie wirklich gespielt (nur den Zweiten für 3 Stunden).
Das einzige Rollenspiel, dass ich jemals durchgespielt habe, war Star Wars Knights of the old Republic.


----------



## FortuneHunter (25. September 2016)

Linker_Gutmensch schrieb:


> (Generals darf ich leider nicht aufzählen, aber auch mit CnC 3 hatte ich hunderte Stunden Spaß)



Wieso nicht? Generals ist schon seit dem 01.10.2013 vom Index: Command & Conquer: Generals - BPjM streicht Originalversion vom Index - GameStar

Einer meiner Lieblingstitel: Enslaved: Odyssey to the West.


----------



## Two-Face (25. September 2016)

1. Crysis

2. Mass Effect (beliebiger Teil)

3. Dragon Age: Origins

4. Deus Ex 3: Human Revolution

5. DHdR: Schlacht um Mittelerde 2

Sind zwischen 2006 und 2016 die mit meistgespielten Titel bei mir.


----------



## Gast20170724 (25. September 2016)

FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Wieso nicht? Generals ist schon seit dem 01.10.2013 vom Index: Command & Conquer: Generals - BPjM streicht Originalversion vom Index - GameStar


Das war einfach darauf bezogen, dass es in diesem Thread um die letzten 10 Jahre geht. C&C Generals ist meines Wissens nach 2003 erschienen (und ich habe mit 10 Jahren schon die unzensierte Version gespielt ohne blöde Cyborgs)


----------



## bofferbrauer (25. September 2016)

*1. Das Schwarze Auge: Drakensang/Drakensang: Am Fluss der Zeit*: Rollenspielen wie früher in der fantastischen Welt von Aventurien. Das Prequel ist meist besser, aber mir gefallen die Begleiter im Erstling besser, so dass sie sich Platz 1 teilen.

*2. Shovel Knight*: Besser kann man kein Retrostyle Jump' run machen

*3. Undertale*: Muss man erlebt haben

*4. Sunrider*: Visual Novel und (sehr) knackige Taktik vom feinsten. Und das beste daran: Es ist auch noch gratis!

*5. Shadowrun Returns/Dragonfall/Hong Kong*: Einfach nur gut bis hervorragend, leider etwas zu leicht wenn ma weiß was man tut. Einige der wenigen Spiele die ich freiwillig auf Steam habe wegen des hervorragendem Support der Community in Workshop, die teilweise sehr gute Storys entwickeln


----------



## Pisaopfer (25. September 2016)

Civ 5 - Skyrim - Anno 1701 
Mein absoluter Spitzenreiter wäre aber Red Dead Redemption, ja auch wenn es nur auf der Konsole war


----------



## OField (17. Oktober 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> @Gamer090
> 1 und 2 sind überbewerteter Schrott. Ebenso wie das mit dem Konsequenzen, alles läuft auf eine Entscheidung am Ende raus.
> 
> Meine Top 5
> Dreamfall Chapters



Andere Meinung als überbewerteten Schrott anprangern und dann Dreamfall Chapters nennen. Ich habe The Longest Journey und Dreamfall:TLJ gespielt. Und bin bitter von Chapters enttäuscht. Schlechte Technik,nicht nur die Grafik, wo ich sogar noch ein Auge zudrücke, da kleines Studio und geringes Budget, sondern auch schreckliche Performance. Darüber hinaus sind die Dialoge nicht wirklich gut, mal von Crow abgesehen, der war super. Man muss da schon Die Hard Fan sein.

Back to Topic

Company of Heroes(2) (Zusammen mit CnC Generals meine absoluten Lieblinge)

Dragon Age Origins

Life is Strange (zwar eher schlichtes Gameplay, aber dafür im hervorragendem Zusammenspiel mit der Story. Das Spiel ist ein Kunstwerk)

Minecraft

Half Life 2 (auch wenn schon 12 Jahre alt)


----------



## MOD6699 (17. Oktober 2016)

Das ist eigentlich ganz easy:

1. Dark Souls  1 - Prepare 2 Die

2. Dark Souls 2 - Scholar of the first Sin

3. Dark Souls 3 

4. Dark Souls 2 - mit oder ohne Addon

5. 7 Days 2 Die


----------



## Ferix2x (17. Oktober 2016)

1. Metal Gear Solid 5
2. Last of us 
3. Assassin Creed unity
4. GTA 5
5. Devil May Cry 5 DMC

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## time-machine (17. Oktober 2016)

Half life 2 (cinematic mod)
Fallout 3
The witcher
Starcraft 2
Stalker


----------



## leaf348 (18. Oktober 2016)

Red Dead Redemption
Star Craft 2
Anno 1404
GTA 5
Civ 5


----------



## D4rkResistance (18. Oktober 2016)

Arma 3
Mirror's Edge Catalyst
Rainbow Six Siege
S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Reihe
Age of Empires 2 HD


----------



## Gisela93 (23. Oktober 2016)

1) Bioshock-Reihe, besonders Infinite;

2) Dishonoured 

3) GTA V 

4) The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim

5) Black Mesa


----------



## Porsche2000 (21. November 2016)

1. Penumbra-Reihe
2. Amnesia-Reihe
3. Risen-Reihe
4. SOMA
5. Scratches


Aber es ist unglaublich schwierig, nahezu unmöglich, zu sagen welches Spiel das Beste von allen war. Jedenfalls sind das die 5 besten.


----------



## ParanoidAndroid (22. November 2016)

Hier mal meine Highlights

1. The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt
2. Mass-Effect Trilogie
3. Dragon Age: Origins
4. Life is strange
5.  Pillars of eternity


----------



## D4rkResistance (22. November 2016)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Arma 3
> Mirror's Edge Catalyst
> Rainbow Six Siege
> S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Reihe
> Age of Empires 2 HD


Ich möchte meine Aussage gerne revidieren. Nachdem ich nun seit einigen Tagen wieder "The Division" spiele und festgestellt habe, dass sich das Spiel nun endlich so spielt, wie ich es mir damals vor Release vorgestellt habe, möchte ich es gerne in meine Top5-Liste mit aufnehmen. Dafür fliegt Rainbow Six Siege raus. Weiß sowieso nicht, wieso ich das gewählt hab. Ist ein nettes Spiel, aber sicher net das beste der letzten 10 Jahre! 

Daher sieht meine neue Liste, wie folgt aus:
- Arma 3
- Mirror's Edge Catalyst
- Tom Clancy's: The Division
- S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Reihe
- Age of Empires 2 HD


----------



## azzih (22. November 2016)

1. Witcher Reihe
2. Metro Reihe
3. SUM2, imo das spassigste Strategiespiel überhaupt mit Völkern die sich komplett unterscheiden
4. CIV5
5. Bad Company 2 ( glaube schon älter als 5 Jahre deswegen darf ich ein 6.)
6. The Wolf Among Us , imo bestes Telltale Spiel


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (22. November 2016)

1. Dragon Age Origins
2. Witcher Reihe
3. Elder Scrolls Oblivion
4. Civilization 5
5. Battlefield 3


----------



## bschicht86 (22. November 2016)

Soviel hab ich wohl nicht gespielt, was jünger als 10 Jahre ist. 

Oblivion, Skyrim, Stalker (Bitte in gewünster Reihenfolge sortieren )


----------



## azzih (22. November 2016)

Lustig das so viele Dragon Age Origins gewählt haben. Persönlich war das nämlich auch der einzige Teil den ich sehr gern mochte. Vor allem der Soundtrack war klasse.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (23. November 2016)

Dragon Age Origins war mit das einzige Spiel was ich mehrmals durchgespielt habe. Die Auswirkungen der verschiedenen Endscheidungen hatten teilweise riesigen Einfluss. Das Spiel ist einfach nur ein Meisterwerk. Schade das die anderen Dragon Age Teile da nicht mehr mithalten konnten.


----------



## Porsche2000 (23. November 2016)

Ich spiele gerade "Metro" und es ist schon sehr gut für einen Shooter. Macht mir sehr viel Spaß und die Atmo ist eine Wucht! Jedoch würde ich das Spiel nicht als Meisterwerk bezeichnen. Diese ständigen Monster-Attacken finde ich nicht so gut umgesetzt. Viel zu hektisch und das führt oft zu Stumpfsinngeballer. Man hätte aus den hervorragenden Locations mehr machen können. Aber trotzdem ein gutes Spiel.


----------



## Placebo (8. Dezember 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> ...


Geschmäcker sind verschieden  ich bin z.B. sehr großer Fan von RPG Maker Spielen mit guter Story aber Undertale habe ich bis heute nicht durch. Finde ich einfach nicht spannend und trifft meinen Humor nicht. Dafür war LiS genial.

Meine Top 5:
Dragon Age: Origins
Transistor
Life is Strange
Dark Souls 2
The Last Remnant


----------

